# Weiche Kante bei Zeichenobjekten



## mariane (10. Apr 2016)

Hi Gemeinde, ich möchte eine normale Linie zeichnen mit verschiedener Strichstärke, unter anderem auch eine Polyline, Alles im Allem kein Problem, nur eine weiche Kante scheint es offenbar nicht zu geben. Ich meine hierbei *kein Antialiasing.* Mir geht um das weiche Auslaufen der Kante, also von mittig 100% Deckkraft nach Außen zu 0% Deckkraft. Bisher müsste ich eine Linie bzw. ein Polygonzug scharf zeichnen und im Nachhinein weichzeichnen, was natürlich umständlich ist. Ich suche eine einfache Methode. Leider ist Java recht dürftig dokumentiert, ein gutes Beispiel hilft oftmals schneller weiter als nur eine pure Zusammenfassung der Parameter, das macht auch Eclipse. Unter Basicstroke konnte ich nichts brauchbares finden, abgesehen von der Linienstärke und Abrundung von Ecken.

LG mariane


----------



## Flown (10. Apr 2016)

mariane hat gesagt.:


> Leider ist Java recht dürftig dokumentiert


Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?

Was für eine UI API verwendest du? JavaFX, SWT, AWT, Swing,...?


----------



## mariane (10. Apr 2016)

Hallo Flown. Zunächst mal Swing bzw. AWT, da Swing darauf aufbaut. Wenn's so gut dokumentiert wäre, müsste ich nicht nachfragen. Nein ernsthaft, ich empfinde die Doku wirklich etwas mau. Oder beantwortet die Seite, meine Frage, vielleicht übersehe ich auch etwas, vorallem die Beispiele die vielen Beispiele: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/awt/BasicStroke.html

da hilft eine solche Seite schon eher weiter http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/java7/1507_10_005.html

Ich musste leider feststellen, dass meine Frage extrem schwer zu beantworten bzw. recherchierbar ist und bin daher für jeden hilfreichen Hinweis oder Ideen (das Problem anders anzugehen) dankbar.

LG mariane


----------



## Flown (10. Apr 2016)

"Blur" bzw. Weichzeichnen wird immer immer im Nachhinein gemacht, darum müsstest du deine Linien auf ein BufferedImage zeichnen, eine ConvolopeOp drauf machen und dann in deinem Panel zeichnen. Als "Standard" gibts da nichts, dass musst du dir dann sonst selbst schreiben.

Fazit: Es gibt hier keine "einfache" Methode.


----------

